# Get a Few Extra Club Nintendo Coins For Free (and Legally!)



## Holla (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi everyone! With Club Nintendo closing I figured it might be helpful to post this! There are a select few games that you can download for free off of the 3DS eshop that will give you free coins on Club Nintendo! Now I'm in NA, so I'm not sure how these apply to you other folks out there, sorry (but hopefully it's the same for you guys too!) 

*3DS
*Rusty's Real Deal Baseball (5 coins)
Pok?mon Bank (5 coins)
Steel Diver: Sub Wars (5 coins)

Edit: List has shrunk as many only awarded post play coins which you can no longer get as it takes a week for the post play surveys to appear. :/ Those currently listed SHOULD still give you the initial coins.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 6, 2015)

no we don't need any more reason for people to kill the servers


----------



## Holla (Feb 6, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> no we don't need any more reason for people to kill the servers



The servers seem to be working better than they have in the past few days, plus 75 coins is only really going to help those who are close but don't quite have enough coins for what they want, that's all.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 6, 2015)

Holla said:


> The servers seem to be working better than they have in the past few days, plus 75 coins is only really going to help those who are close but don't quite have enough coins for what they want, that's all.



Thanks.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks!^-^ That brings me to 475, I'm getting closer to the Majora's Mask bag! But still, so far..


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 6, 2015)

Awesome, thanks a lot! I've been needing 50 extra coins to get ALTTP, so this will definitely help.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you, this thread is very helpful.


----------



## a potato (Feb 7, 2015)

Are there any more of these? I literally think I'll need like 10 more coins when I'm done XD


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 7, 2015)

What?! Club nintendo is closing?!


----------



## n64king (Feb 7, 2015)

Jeff THE Best said:


> What?! Club nintendo is closing?!



It must be really cold, dark and damp under that rock that hasn't been lifted since 1840.


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 7, 2015)

I just went to check... :,( That makes me sad... All of these club nintendo items won't be available... (Cries) It hurts my brain trying to figure out what I want as my last nintendo thing. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> It must be really cold, dark and damp under that rock that hasn't been lifted since 1840.



 really... I just haven't been on the website for a while.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What do you mean by post play?


----------



## Eldin (Feb 7, 2015)

Jeff THE Best said:


> *What do you mean by post play?*



You will get a survey to fill out later on, after you've played the game. Usually they are worth an additional 10 points. c: They basically ask you how you enjoyed the game, etc.


----------



## Holla (Feb 7, 2015)

Eldin said:


> You will get a survey to fill out later on, after you've played the game. Usually they are worth an additional 10 points. c: They basically ask you how you enjoyed the game, etc.



Exactly what Eldin said above ^, the post play surveys also take about a week to appear after you have played the game.


----------



## Eldin (Feb 8, 2015)

Also, thanks for posting these, very helpful! c:

I've finally gotten around to downloading these, I can't get onto CN right now, but if we have our systems linker to our account will these just show up on our to-do list?

edit; Aha, nevermind, just managed to log on and there they are, so I guess that answers my question!


----------



## Holla (Feb 8, 2015)

Eldin said:


> Also, thanks for posting these, very helpful! c:
> 
> I've finally gotten around to downloading these, I can't get onto CN right now, but if we have our systems linker to our account will these just show up on our to-do list?



Yes, they should! ^.^ I think most of the Wii U ones take a week to show up as they don't give any coins until the post play surveys, but the initial 5 coins for each 3DS game should be there almost instantly.


----------



## Eldin (Feb 8, 2015)

Now if only CN would be a little quicker, haha. 

Also just a small fix, it's actually 55 coins for the 3DS and 20 for Wii U. Which is nice because I actually only have a 3DS~ c;


----------



## Treeport (Feb 8, 2015)

I downloaded Lucadian Chronicles hoping I'd get a few point last night, it's good to know there's a post play survey because I wasn't sure. 

I had no clue about Jett Rocket II, so thanks for that one.


----------



## Holla (Feb 8, 2015)

Eldin said:


> Now if only CN would be a little quicker, haha.
> 
> Also just a small fix, it's actually 55 coins for the 3DS and 20 for Wii U. Which is nice because I actually only have a 3DS~ c;



Haha true thanks for pointing that out!  For some reason I thought 3 games were for both systems but rather 4 are for 3DS and 2 for Wii U. Oops haha.


----------



## Holla (Feb 10, 2015)

Bump! To help out some others who see this.


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for this! I just needed 10 more coins to get super mario land


----------



## Eldin (Feb 13, 2015)

boop!


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks! Now 75 coins away from Platinum


----------



## Holla (Feb 16, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Holla (Feb 17, 2015)

Bump for those who haven't seen this yet.


----------



## toenuki (Feb 23, 2015)

How do u get these? I need them!


----------



## Holla (Feb 23, 2015)

MayorAri said:


> How do u get these? I need them!



Just search for the games I listed on the first post on the eshop and download them.


----------



## Holla (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll give this a little bump as you have I think it's one month left to get coins.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Feb 26, 2015)

This is a very useful thread, bumping to help everyone out!


----------



## LyraVale (Mar 1, 2015)

Just FYI for everyone else...so I downloaded these:

Rusty's Real Deal Baseball 
Pok?mon Bank 
Steel Diver: Sub Wars 
Jett Rocket II: The Wrath of Taikai Demo

and the only one so far that gave me the 5 coins was Pokemon Bank. It hasn't been a week yet, so IDK about the post play coins...but that's been my experience so far. 

It's not too much trouble if you're only a few coins away from your goal...the games downloaded pretty fast for me, since they're smallish. Also, they mostly suck, but the baseball one is oddly addicting. lol


----------



## LyraVale (Mar 1, 2015)

Today, (I guess it's been a week since downloading the games??) I got 10 coins from the post play survey for Pokemon Bank, but so far no coins from any of the others.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm hoping to get 50 more coins... here goes nothin' with the 3DS games.
EDIT: Jett Rocket cost 9 dollars now. I'm dumb.


----------



## Holla (Mar 4, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I'm hoping to get 50 more coins... here goes nothin' with the 3DS games.
> EDIT: Jett Rocket cost 9 dollars now.



It's not the full game. It's the demo that gives you the coins. Is the demo no longer available? :/


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 5, 2015)

Aww the Donkey Kong games dont work for points


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 5, 2015)

Holla said:


> It's not the full game. It's the demo that gives you the coins. Is the demo no longer available? :/



I'm dumb. Demo is available, lol. Thanks!


----------



## Holla (Mar 5, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I'm dumb. Demo is available, lol. Thanks!



Haha it's ok an easy mistake, as not many demos award coins. ^.^


----------



## windfall (Mar 8, 2015)

LyraVale said:


> Just FYI for everyone else...so I downloaded these:
> 
> Rusty's Real Deal Baseball
> Pok?mon Bank
> ...



Have you gotten coins for the taikai demo?
I downloaded it a while ago and haven't gotten the survey yet x_x 
I just need 10 more coins :\


----------



## Holla (Mar 8, 2015)

windfall said:


> Have you gotten coins for the taikai demo?
> I downloaded it a while ago and haven't gotten the survey yet x_x
> I just need 10 more coins :\



Has it been a week yet? It took a week for me. If it has then maybe that isn't giving out coins anymore... :/ Cause I was able to get coins a week later but I did download it a month or so ago now.

I hope you can still get coins from it but... :/


----------



## windfall (Mar 8, 2015)

Holla said:


> Has it been a week yet? It took a week for me. If it has then maybe that isn't giving out coins anymore... :/ Cause I was able to get coins a week later but I did download it a month or so ago now.
> 
> I hope you can still get coins from it but... :/



I don't remember when I downloaded it, but it was definitely over a week ago xD
It's okay, bought a code off the marketplace :B


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 8, 2015)

If only I had known this sooner, I could have gotten the Animal Crossing playing cards...thanks for the tip though!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 8, 2015)

I got five coins for downloading Pokemon bank a few days ago, but I can't use it since I don't have any of the games. I hope I can do the survey later cause I only need 5 coins for gold.


----------



## Holla (Mar 8, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I got five coins for downloading Pokemon bank a few days ago, but I can't use it since I don't have any of the games. I hope I can do the survey later cause I only need 5 coins for gold.



You should if you got the initial 5 coins. Just check back in week and it should hopefully be there. I hope you can get what you want.  I think as long as you open the app it counts for being used even if you can't actually use it due to not having any of the Pokemon games.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 8, 2015)

Holla said:


> You should if you got the initial 5 coins. Just check back in week and it should hopefully be there. I hope you can get what you want.  I think as long as you open the app it counts for being used even if you can't actually use it due to not having any of the Pokemon games.



AWESOMEEEE
Just need them 10 more coins for gold!


----------



## LyraVale (Mar 8, 2015)

windfall said:


> Have you gotten coins for the taikai demo?
> I downloaded it a while ago and haven't gotten the survey yet x_x
> I just need 10 more coins :\



No I didn't get any coins from any of them except the coins for Pokemon Bank. :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yoshisaur said:


> I got five coins for downloading Pokemon bank a few days ago, but I can't use it since I don't have any of the games. I hope I can do the survey later cause I only need 5 coins for gold.



I don't have any of the games either, but I still got the post play survey. I just kind of answered the survey the best I could. I honestly don't think they care about the answers anymore if they're discontinuing the whole thing. I wonder if they ever cared about our survey opinions, tbh.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 9, 2015)

LyraVale said:


> I don't have any of the games either, but I still got the post play survey. I just kind of answered the survey the best I could. I honestly don't think they care about the answers anymore if they're discontinuing the whole thing. I wonder if they ever cared about our survey opinions, tbh.


Thanks


----------



## Lucykieran (Mar 10, 2015)

I highly suggest going to your local game resale store and getting codes from there... maybe slightly unethical but if you are really close and only need one game it can be really useful!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 11, 2015)

Heh got the Pokemon Bank survey today, but I had forgot about my post play survey on some games I had bought. I didn't even need the Pokemon Bank coins, but it's nice to have them anyways I suppose! Got gold status! Woo! Bring on the free download!


----------



## LyraVale (Mar 11, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> Heh got the Pokemon Bank survey today, but I had forgot about my post play survey on some games I had bought. I didn't even need the Pokemon Bank coins, but it's nice to have them anyways I suppose! Got gold status! Woo! Bring on the free download!



Hehe, congrats! 

If you have extra coins, maybe you can aim for one of the 200 coin games. lol Are you tempted? mwahahaha...it's a never-ending cycle


----------



## isebrilia (Mar 11, 2015)

Pokemon Shuffle gives you 5 coins after post play, OP should add that to the list! c:


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 11, 2015)

isebrilia said:


> Pokemon Shuffle gives you 5 coins after post play, OP should add that to the list! c:


AWESOME! Thanks for the update :3 That might help me out as I've decided to try for platinum


----------



## LyraVale (Mar 11, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> AWESOME! Thanks for the update :3 That might help me out as I've decided to try for platinum



Hehe, called it! jk, I'm in the same boat. Good luck to us both. ^w^

- - - Post Merge - - -



isebrilia said:


> Pokemon Shuffle gives you 5 coins after post play, OP should add that to the list! c:



Is Pokemon Shuffle a free game? lol I don't even have a Pokemon game...shameless though XD


----------



## Holla (Mar 11, 2015)

LyraVale said:


> Is Pokemon Shuffle a free game? lol I don't even have a Pokemon game...shameless though XD



Yes, it's free. It's a fun little matching game. I'll add it to the list. I'm assuming that it does not award any initial coins? Only 5 for a Post Play survey? (I can't remember if I got one or not)


----------



## LyraVale (Mar 11, 2015)

Holla said:


> Yes, it's free. It's a fun little matching game. I'll add it to the list. I'm assuming that it does not award any initial coins? Only 5 for a Post Play survey? (I can't remember if I got one or not)



Cool. It's helpful to know about it, since if people are close, only a few coins short, it would suck if they missed their goal.


----------



## isebrilia (Mar 11, 2015)

Holla said:


> Yes, it's free. It's a fun little matching game. I'll add it to the list. I'm assuming that it does not award any initial coins? Only 5 for a Post Play survey? (I can't remember if I got one or not)



yes, it does not give any initial coins, just 5 after post play survey!
just thought people should know as the game just came out a week or two ago~


----------



## Holla (Mar 11, 2015)

isebrilia said:


> yes, it does not give any initial coins, just 5 after post play survey!
> just thought people should know as the game just came out a week or two ago~



Thanks for pointing that out! I downloaded Pokemon Shuffle on release but don't remember getting any coins from it (I probably did it's just I've already used up all my coins on Club Nintendo so I'm not on there much now to notice).

I also updated a few other things in the original post to simplify and clarify a few other things. ^.^


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 12, 2015)

After I get all my post play survey's I'll be platinum  Thanks again for this thread! It helped out for sure!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 15, 2015)

In case anyone hasn't noticed all of the post-play surveys also expire on the 31st. If you register anything after the 24th it looks like you won't get the extra 10 coins.


----------



## Holla (Mar 15, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> In case anyone hasn't noticed all of the post-play surveys also expire on the 31st. If you register anything after the 24th it looks like you won't get the extra 10 coins.



Yes, you are correct as the 31st is the last possible day you can earn coins for anything. I'll make sure to have this thread closed after the 31st as it will no longer be of use after that date. Anyone can feel free to keep bumping this thread in the meantime so that others can see it while it's still of use.


----------



## Holla (Mar 18, 2015)

Bump in hopes this will help a few people as time is running out quick!


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

What if you dont want to download those games?


----------



## Holla (Mar 19, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> What if you dont want to download those games?



It's up to you. You don't have to. But you can't get those free coins without downloading them. You can always delete them afterwards anyways if you don't want them.


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 20, 2015)

Couple questions:

1) If I download these games from the eshop on my 3ds, how do the coins end up linked to my club nintendo account? I recently bought a $5 game and the coins never showed up on my account.

2) Can I delete the games later if I don't like them/I need more data room?

Thanks!


----------



## Holla (Mar 20, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> Couple questions:
> 
> 1) If I download these games from the eshop on my 3ds, how do the coins end up linked to my club nintendo account? I recently bought a $5 game and the coins never showed up on my account.
> 
> ...



1. While on the eshop on your 3DS there should be a spot in the options to connect your Club Nintendo account to your eeshop account. Once you log in anything you download should auto register to your Club Nintendo account giving you the coins and surveys.

2. Yes, in your 3DS settings there's an option called data management in here you can select which game(s) you'd like to delete.

Hope I helped! ^.^


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 20, 2015)

Holla said:


> 1. While on the eshop on your 3DS there should be a spot in the options to connect your Club Nintendo account to your eeshop account. Once you log in anything you download should auto register to your Club Nintendo account giving you the coins and surveys.
> 
> 2. Yes, in your 3DS settings there's an option called data management in here you can select which game(s) you'd like to delete.
> 
> Hope I helped! ^.^



Yes you did, thank you!

Unfortunately though, the initial coin surveys don't seem to be working at the moment. Pokemon bank was the only one that showed up on my queue... hopefully the post-play surveys still work. I am relying on these surveys to get me to my next reward!


----------



## mynooka (Mar 20, 2015)

Do you get coins from Club Nintendo digital rewards?  I just cashed in and got Earthbound for Wii U, but I'm assuming it doesn't give you anything (coins, post play surveys, etc.).  

I'm don't see why free rewards would give you anything but I didn't want to give away any free coins for making assumptions.


----------



## Holla (Mar 20, 2015)

mynooka said:


> Do you get coins from Club Nintendo digital rewards?  I just cashed in and got Earthbound for Wii U, but I'm assuming it doesn't give you anything (coins, post play surveys, etc.).
> 
> I'm don't see why free rewards would give you anything but I didn't want to give away any free coins for making assumptions.



Yes, you do get coins. I too redeemed for an Earthbound code and I believe I remember getting a survey for at least a couple of coins.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 20, 2015)

Holla said:


> Yes, you do get coins. I too redeemed for an Earthbound code and I believe I remember getting a survey for at least a couple of coins.



Oooh, awesome!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Holla (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump! Only a few days left to download these and still qualify for the Post play surveys and coins!


----------



## Holla (Mar 23, 2015)

Bumpy


----------



## Holla (Mar 23, 2015)

Bump tomorrow is your last day to have a chance at getting those Post Play surveys/coins!


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 27, 2015)

bump

- - - Post Merge - - -



Holla said:


> 1. While on the eshop on your 3DS there should be a spot in the options to connect your Club Nintendo account to your eeshop account. Once you log in anything you download should auto register to your Club Nintendo account giving you the coins and surveys.
> 
> 2. Yes, in your 3DS settings there's an option called data management in here you can select which game(s) you'd like to delete.
> 
> Hope I helped! ^.^



I never knew about this! All the coins I manged not to get.lol


----------



## Holla (Mar 29, 2015)

Ok guys last couple days to get free coins! You were able to get up to 75 coins a few weeks ago but it's now down to 15! Get them while you still can.


----------

